# Aluminum co2 tank or steel?



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

I use aluminum ones myself but the tank is out and visible. If it was hidden somewhere I would just use steel as it is cheaper but not a nice looking.

Craig


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

Make sure you have a place that will fill YOUR tank before buying an aluminum tank. Most of the places around me simply exchange your empty tank with a full one. Hate to see you spend the money on an aluminum tank if you are going to get a steel one on exchange.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I bought an aluminum 5 lb cylinder that I use with a dual stage regulator. When the tank empties, it gets top heavy. The regulator weighs more than an empty aluminum tank. If I thought about that, I would have bought steel so I wouldnt have to secure it. Not a big deal, just a thought.


----------



## afuzzy420 (Jul 11, 2010)

I got a steel one cause my local welding shop does a swap when you fill it.Just take in your old one, they give you a new tank.You don't have to worry about yearly inspections or if somethings wrong with your tank cause they take care of the up keep.Its ugly but it sits under the tank where you can't see it anyways.


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

Clone said:


> Make sure you have a place that will fill YOUR tank before buying an aluminum tank. Most of the places around me simply exchange your empty tank with a full one. Hate to see you spend the money on an aluminum tank if you are going to get a steel one on exchange.


 
This +1.

I have an aluminum tank and all the places around my new apartment just swap, so I'm stuck with trying to decide whether or not I want to swap out my expensive aluminum tank, or drive an hour and a half on a saturday morning. 

I'll probably end up just swapping it.



afuzzy420 said:


> I got a steel one cause my local welding shop does a swap when you fill it.Just take in your old one, they give you a new tank.You don't have to worry about yearly inspections or if somethings wrong with your tank cause they take care of the up keep.Its ugly but it sits under the tank where you can't see it anyways.


 
There's no such thing as yearly inspections. You need to have the tank hydro-tested every 5 years. Thats it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I much prefer steel. More durable. 

They can be painted just about any color and look good, too.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

I hate the look of my steel tank, they paint them red over here and it looks so cheap.

I also hate the huge sicker they put on it with info. Do you guys paint over your steel tank or change it?

Would they still refill it? I'm thinking of spray painting a logo on it, can I just tell them to refill it instead of exchange? How long is the refill?


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

I went through this before, in fact I think we all pretty much did. If your local place that is supplying you with the CO2 only swaps tanks then what is the advantage or point in buying an aluminum tank. There isn't any because you will lose your aluminum tank to someone else or you will have to wait for another refill to retrieve your tank.

On the other hand if you locate a place that fills your tank on the premises then I say have at it. Get yourself a beautiful shiny aluminum CO2 tank with a vampire collar so it can match your great looking equipment under the stand.

By the way, the "vampire collar" reference is referring to the black collar on the CO2 tank that actually serves as a double purpose, 1. It provides protection and 2. It doubles as a handle to carry the tank.

Here is a photo of the CO2 tank I purchased from the Beverage Factory back in 2008 or 2009 can't remember exactly. The photo will explain the term, "vampire collar" that I was referring to:










Dan


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

What it's made of doesn't matter. You're hiding it in a cabinet (I hope) so its appearance shouldn't matter either. The only real consideration between the two is aluminum is easier to move than steel because of weight. I go to a place that does the swap as well, less hassle for me and I never have to worry about hydrotesting.


----------



## alpha_betta (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone 

I will have to do a little shopping, but I feel I am in a good location to find someone who will refill co2, there are quite a few industrial suppliers in the area so I am bound to find someone. 



dantra said:


> I went through this before, in fact I think we all pretty much did. If your local place that is supplying you with the CO2 only swaps tanks then what is the advantage or point in buying an aluminum tank.


Thanks! I think the place that I am looking at does refill tanks but I will have to double check. They don't have the 'vampire collar' style tanks but I am looking at a 5lb tank, mostly because my apartment would not allow anything more then that (I checked).



samamorgan said:


> What it's made of doesn't matter.


Well for some application it does matter, welding for example, if the tank is used every day you would want steel because aluminum fatigues quicker then steel. 

Being unfamiliar with the application of steel and aluminum tanks for aquariums I was unsure if anyone had the same experience as say.. a machine shop would. But the environments are very different so I wouldn't expect them to be under the same stresses, that is why I asked.


----------



## JRMott (Jul 30, 2010)

If you care about weight - aluminum. If not - steel.


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

My steel tank is freshly painted, and with the money I saved I bought a bigger tank so I don't have to fill it as often. 

Steel fit the bill for me, but I draw a very dark line between form and function. Esp for something ill hide always.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

MoeBetta said:


> My steel tank is freshly painted, and with the money I saved I bought a bigger tank so I don't have to fill it as often.
> 
> Steel fit the bill for me, but I draw a very dark line between form and function. Esp for something ill hide always.


Exactly how i feel about it. If i'm not going to see the sucker i could care less how it looks as long as it functions flawlessly. For the stuff i can see, i spend (too much) money getting what i find to be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

*goes hug my 20lb alu canister*

nooooooooooooooo~ lolol... 

i like the way brushed alu looks personally... and my canister sits outside..


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

My tank is exposed, it's 20lbs, and it's steel. I didn't buy it though, I got it for free. It wouldn't matter as I love getting my tank swapped out, rather than filled. It is cheaper, I have more options, and it only takes 5 min. usually. 7 on a bad day. 

The only thing bad about steal is it rusts so if it's going on your floor, put something under it. I didn't think about that the first time and have a rust stain on my hardwood floor. It may or may not come out, I have not made it easy to get to lol. 

Even a 20lb steel tank isn't bad weight wise if you are under 50 and don't have a lot of stairs.

If it's something cosmetic, aluminium all the way. Well, I guess you could paint a steel one up nice too if you really cared. If swapping, go with what is cheaper.

I will say that swapping out tanks is a major plus. Not only is it quick, your tank should never be out of date for the entire time you are swapping out. If it is, just explain that it isn't your fault they gave you a tank that was almost out of date, they haven't hassled me the one time it happened and don't expect to be hassled again. My tank lasts more than 2 years so it will.


----------



## vikas doshi (Sep 28, 2015)

Steel is anytime Good...!!!!


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

alpha_betta said:


> I am looking to pick up a co2 tank and I am trying to decide between aluminum or steel.
> 
> Here is what I know about the two
> 
> ...


As some have said buy aluminum and swap when you need a refill. This may apply where you live. _That first tank you'll have to buy is yours (to keep) and even the future swapped tanks belong to you, so you can paint them if you want_. That's the way it works where I live. I go to Roberts Oxygen


----------



## ichy (Apr 6, 2015)

afuzzy420 said:


> I got a steel one cause my local welding shop does a swap when you fill it.Just take in your old one, they give you a new tank.You don't have to worry about yearly inspections or if somethings wrong with your tank cause they take care of the up keep.Its ugly but it sits under the tank where you can't see it anyways.


Yep, exchange is the way to go...testing ain't cheap!
If your tank is out, and you get a crappy exchange tank, spray pain it.:wink2:


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Go with the cheapest option (usually steel) and the largest cylinder you can afford.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope the OP of this thread got a tank by now !!!
He was looking since 2012 LOL


----------



## rajveer (Oct 19, 2016)

Stainless Steel Material is Good option..


----------



## katariya (Nov 14, 2016)

stainless steel is better than carbon steel & Alloy Steel


----------

